# FS: Brand new Star Stellar 9' Surf rod



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm selling a brand new Star Stellar 9' surf rod. model is SG90IS.

I received this new rod as a replacement for 1 I snapped. I fished this same model rod for a majority of the year and landed bass to 30lbs, blues to 17lbs, and albies to 8lbs out of the surf. Rod is light and handles up to 3oz. It is rated 1-4 but I would only throw 3 max with it.

http://www.tackledirect.com/star-rods-sg90is-stellar-lite-surf-spinning-rod.html is a link for more details.


$85 located in Falls church VA. no shipping.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Will you ship?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

sold.


----------

